# Pneumatics (SP)



## kevin242

*looking to build my first pneumatic...*

Hey all,
I'm finally going to take the plunge and build something pneumatic, most likely a body slinger. I've been researching it for a while, but I still seem to have more questions than answers at this point. Basically, I'm looking for a site with a simple diagram of a pneumatic system, its components, and their functions. Also, if you know of a place where I can purchase these components for less $$, that would really help! 
thanks,


----------



## imax

I can't offer the much in the way of a site, except for this one:

http://www.phantasmechanics.com/air/index.html

The basics are there.

When looking for equipment, stay the hell away from PVC cylinders. You will regret it. Instead, spend the few bucks on a decent cylinder. They really aren't that expensive (the big ones suitable for haunt use are 50 - $100). The quality, durability, and the fact you won't have to worry about them (except for the occasional oil drop or two) cannot be beat. You don't want to be tearing apart a prop in the middle of the show to fix the cylinder, do you?

The valves are a slightly different story. If you can afford it, I suggest going with a real 5-way valve. Again, these run 50-100 depending upon make, model. They come in all sorts of flavors, from 12VDC solenoids to 120VAC and everything inbetween.

Small valves are cheap. If you have a large cylinder and want your prop to move fast, you need a valve that can handle a large airflow. 1/4" is a great size to get.

If you can't afford the real valves, you can hack one. We've used washing machine valves for years. I hate them, but they do the trick. If you need two-way action (yes, yes, shh...), you will need two valves, OR have gravity/spring/bungee do the reset work for you. I hate these valves because you spend a ton on fittings to adapt them to your cylinder, and they are noisy, and are prone to leak.

People have also used lawn sprinkler system valves, and a wide assortment of other things that are intended for air or liquid.

Now, how you control all this mess is an entirely different subject...

Good luck!


----------



## ScareShack

kevin,check out
http://209.150.104.225/HalloweenTech/_MainHalloweenTech.html
look around on there theres real great info on what your looking for.


----------



## sgtdrpepper

I was just about to start something similar adn am looking for sources on the internet besides EBAY to purchase cylinders and valves. This was my issue last year, i would not mind paying for good products but cant seem to find any real sources. Anyone have link?

Thanks
Sgt


----------



## krough

Everything you could ever need http://www.mcmaster.com/ .
For prop building anyway


----------



## sgtdrpepper

Krough
Great link, the do seem to have most anything I could dream of.

Thanks
Sgt


----------



## Torgen

My problem is I wouldn't know what the heck to bid on. I gotta get reading on pneumatics, I guess. *sigh*


----------



## Zombie-F

Thanks for the info madmax. This should be a good start for me as far as educating myself goes. It all seems sort of overwhelming at first. :googly:


----------



## Dr Morbius

Just wanted to say that Madmax is my idol. I saw his stuff at Haloweenforum.com and I gotta say, he is the KING of home animated props! And getting stuff cheap.!


----------



## sgtdrpepper

After seeing all that MadMax, All I have to say is EBAY HERE I COME.... I am really falling behind this year but I think I have a few more weeks to try to source parts for this year so some time spent waiting for auctions would be worth it. I have always just had a problem finding the right parts. Could be my searching though..


----------



## sgtdrpepper

Does this look promising? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-SMC-24V-SOLENOID-VALVE-SET-WITH-MATCHING-MANIFOLD_W0QQitemZ7628564677QQcategoryZ50924QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
I am planning on building several new props this year and since I no experience with air props I could use some guidence.


----------



## Brad Green

I have to agree with the good Dr., Madmax IS the king of pneumatics (I followed his stuff for quite awhile on Halloweenforum) Amazing! Now if we could just get him to do a tutorial on some of his projects...


----------



## kevin242

I was looking on ebay for cylinders, nothing much of anything with a decent stroke, but i did see this one that rotates 90 degrees in 4.45" might be kinda neat for a secondary action....
http://cgi.ebay.com/Bimba-EF1-linea...QQihZ017QQcategoryZ109498QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
I'm actually looking to build something like a body slinger, so I think I'd need like a 12" stroke (?) I wish there was a kit I could buy...


----------



## sgtdrpepper

Kevin
You might check this out. seem to have decent prices and might put a kit together for ya.
http://www.dcpropshop.com/DCPSnfframeset.htm
look under pneumatics.


----------



## kevin242

Hey thanks, Sarge!
I've been doing a bit of digging for something just like that. So I'm looking at a minimum of 300 bucks huh?  Sheesh...


----------



## IshWitch

Zombie-F said:


> Thanks for the info madmax. This should be a good start for me as far as educating myself goes. It all seems sort of overwhelming at first. :googly:


This really has been helpful!

I feel the same way, I want to make so many things but am too scared to try. I don't know how to do electronics, yet, so it is quite overwhelming to try all of these things. I tend to back off and go back to making pvc frames for static props.

Okay, I'm a wuss.....


----------



## ShadyHallows

Wow this is the thing I need help with because I'm just not getting how they work. I think it would be great to have a couple especially if I do the planned haunted house for next year! Does any one have a good how to link or could someone explain? Thanks this is really important to me!


----------



## Dr Morbius

This is a good primer:

http://www.phantasmechanics.com/air/index.html

I also merged your thread with an existing one, SH, please PLEASE be careful which forum/thread you post to..this is the second one from you today I had to move.


----------



## ruafraid

kevin242 said:


> so I think I'd need like a 12" stroke (?) I wish there was a kit I could buy...


Their is a kit ! www.frightprops.com I bought one when I started out with pnuematics because I had no idea how it all worked and I progressed from there. One thing the kit did NOT come with is the mounting hardware so be sure to get the clevis for the rod end and the rear pivot mount. FYI most of the pnuematic cylinders we see on e-bay have the 1/8" ports and some have the larger 1/4" if you can standardize one one size it will help you in the long run same goes for the voltage on the valves either 24V or 120V their are other voltages but those 2 seem to be used more often. Yes the kit IS more expensive than finding the stuff on e-bay but it's one option you have. The other option is going to a local suppiler if you have one and asking for help. I have 3 and only one of them would spend any time helping me and they even gave me a fair discount because it was for a haunt. It turns out they help the other pro haunts as well.


----------

